# NYC Subway's Deepest Train Station



## FastTrax (Jan 25, 2021)

www.nyctransitforums.com/topic/54217-191st-street-1-subway-station-tour-subway-passageway-deepest-station-in-nyc/

www.facebook.com/nytransitmuseum/posts/the-191st-street-station-on-the-irt-broadway-seventh-avenue-line-opened-in-1911-/10157890326793843/

https://new.mta.info/system_modernization/uptownelevators

www.nycsubway.org/wiki/IRT_West_Side_Line3191st_Street

www.nyc.gov/html/dot/downloads/pdf/2015-03-191st-st-tunnel-beautification-rfq.pdf

www.untappedcities.com/2013/06/26/deepest-highest-subway-stations-nyc/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/191st_Street_station


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 25, 2021)

Subways have always creeped me out.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 25, 2021)

I was born and raised in “the burbs” of the city and have never liked the subways, the trains or the stations.
You’re not likely to forget the aroma anytime soon!


----------



## asp3 (Jan 25, 2021)

I thought that the London Underground had deeper stations and it did.  The deepest NY Subway station is 53 m and the deepest one in London is 58.5 m.

I think of the stations in London as being lower than those in NYC, but that might not be the case because a lot of the stations in London are above ground.

I love subway and off road light rail mass transit systems.  When one rides BART here in the bay area between San Francisco and Oakland one is going under the San Francisco Bay.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 25, 2021)

Toronto subways are very clean. I like the above ground transit .. eg: the LRT in Vancouver.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2021)

Something I've never done in my  lifetime  is ride in a subway system  ....   wish  I had.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2021)

asp3 said:


> I thought that the London Underground had deeper stations and it did.  The deepest NY Subway station is 53 m and the deepest one in London is 58.5 m.
> 
> I think of the stations in London as being lower than those in NYC, but that might not be the case because a lot of the stations in London are above ground.
> 
> I love subway and off road light rail mass transit systems.  When one rides BART here in the bay area between San Francisco and Oakland one is going under the San Francisco Bay.


london tube (underground) stations are below ground, train stations are above ground... 

Hampstead tube station which is on the Northern line ( our side of London)... is the deepest ..at  58.5 mtrs or 192 feet) 

Our underground stations are some of the cleanest in the world... and they don't smell....


----------



## asp3 (Jan 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> london tube (underground) stations are below ground, train stations are above ground...



When I take the Piccadilly blue line from or to Heathrow most of it is above ground as are the stations.  That is what I was talking about for above ground stations.  I'm pretty sure there were others like that as well but only took the Piccadilly line recently enough to remember the above ground rails and stations.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2021)

asp3 said:


> When I take the Piccadilly blue line from or to Heathrow most of it is above ground as are the stations.  That is what I was talking about for above ground stations.  I'm pretty sure there were others like that as well but only took the Piccadilly line recently enough to remember the above ground rails and stations.


yes the Heathrow stop is above ground..whereas the Gatwick line above ground.. that train goes from here directly to the south coast (Brighton)... but the stop at Gatwick is underground... 
The northern line has only one stop above ground ( Morden)... until it meets the Edgeware branch  of the line at Golders green

At the heathrow branch the piccadilly line  starts underground, whereas at the Uxbridge branch ( where I used to live) it rises aboveground...  branch starts above ground.


The heathrow branch rises above ground at Hounslow central , and the Uxbridge branch continues above ground until both branches join at Acton Town, and dip below ground before Earl's Court.


The line then continues through the city underground until it pops up again at Arnos Grove, back down again for Southgate,   and above ground at Oakwood and Cockfosters.
( which is the end of the line in the suburbs, on the borders of London and hertfordshire  ( North London )


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 26, 2021)

NYC Subways were fascinating to me when I was young. In spite of all the movies with their fakery and hype many of us kids would run around the tunnels and it was not dangerous but lethal and nobody realized just how grisly the scenes were when people were electrocuted or hit by the trains. There is a very disturbing Youtube video of a drunk guy who fell on the tracks, tripped and fell on the 3rd rail and it even disturbed me. If one has a strong stomach just Google "Drunk man falls on Subway tracks in Manhattan". The lady who videotaped it was actually screaming for people to go on the tracks and save him. Umm lady you cannot be from around here.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 26, 2021)

When I went to visit a friend in NY we were in the Grand Central Station and I got to see that clock. It was dark and a little creepy in the tunnels.


----------

